# Greg Guess Named Outstanding Forester



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Forester Greg Guess was recognized as the Outstanding Individual in Government Service at the March 24 annual meeting of the Ohio Forestry Association (OFA).
More...

More...


----------

